# brute color code



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

for the silver plastic?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i believe this is on the site somewhere. let me see if i can locate.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

color-rite 474


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

thanks got to paint them new brows to match.


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

Since we r talking about paint does anybody know what the code is for the 08 650i Blue pearl.??


----------



## 07limegreenbrute (Dec 29, 2009)

go to colorrite.com thats where i got my team green paint for my snorkels its a lil expensive but o well its just money!


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

i can mix my own paint at our shop.. Man your right its on the high side.. Thanks


----------



## 07limegreenbrute (Dec 29, 2009)

o ok yea i need to order somemore but i really dont wanna pay that much?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

MG_customs said:


> Since we r talking about paint does anybody know what the code is for the 08 650i Blue pearl.??


color-rite 3035


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey 07limegreenbrute....

Hey i had to mix some team green for my ninja i had before. It was pretty close in color match maybe we can work something out how much do u need.. ?


----------



## 07limegreenbrute (Dec 29, 2009)

well i wanna redo my snorkels and i wanna try to paint the belt cover cause when my belt blew up it cracked my belt cover and i had it fixed and i thought bout painting it if it will hold up


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

Do u know if color-rite works with PPG paint... Does anybody know what paint company makes color-rite.??


----------



## 07limegreenbrute (Dec 29, 2009)

Man i have no clue are you goin to the mimb ride?


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

07limegreenbrute

This would be in PPG DBC line its just a base coat so u would have to clear it after your done if u want it to shine...


----------



## 07limegreenbrute (Dec 29, 2009)

Alright well im still wondering if i wanna do it or not i need to get alot more stuff for my brute that i want!


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

I know how that is i have a list to that i want to do .. i won't be making it to the ride its a little far to drive being that i am from MN plus the shop is real busey hard to get away... 

I would paint it for u if we were closer...


----------

